# Gore, Violence and Censorship



## HanaBi (Dec 27, 2016)

Over the last few years I have really quite enjoyed top TV dramas like "The Sopranos", "Breaking Bad", "Spartacus", "Game of Thrones" and just lately "Ash Vs Evil Dead"

What really surprised me though, was the level of explicit violence and hardcore gore in most of the above - especially the latter three!

I realize these are not network-produced programs (HBO and Starz, I think). All the same I did wonder how any of these production companies can get away with such relentless, explicit, excessive violence?

For example, "Ash Vs Evil Dead" has episodes full of violence, decapitations, disembowelments, beheadings and zombies being generally sliced and diced in really quite gruesome fashion.

Personally, I don't have an issue with any of this. But it crossed my mind as to how a studio can be allowed to show such scenes?

Not living in the US, I don't know what the rules/laws are over there. Here in the UK we do have the British Board of Film Classification (for cinematic films), and a government body, OFCOM, that I think monitors/censors TV programs broadcast in the UK (could be wrong on that score). So programs like "Spartacus" will never see the light of day on terrestrial TV here (BBC, ITV, Ch4 etc) unless heavily censored.

Nevertheless, is there no such censorship in the US that monitors excessive violence & gore in TV shows? Can TV studios keep pushing the boundaries of good taste? How does it work over there? Why can't the usual networks (NBC, ABC etc) push those very same boundaries? Or is it down to advertising and/or syndication?

Thanks


----------



## J Riff (Dec 28, 2016)

This was a big issue, what, twenty years ago? It's far too late now, barring some kind of sweeping world-censorship movement. Once the morons, sorry - guys who make these kind of movies, got in, they went nuts - 'pushing the envelope' until there's no longer a way to censor anyone! The library where I'm sitting has tons of vids that are basically nasty and then some. Guys like Tarantino, who is no kind of talent, just a rich kid... well, delete ten-page rant as usual. All you have to do is actually meet some of these characters in person to realize they shoont be making flix for the general public. So, it really is true that you could prolly make abetter movie, if you had the pro tech crew standing around to take yer orders.
 Dumbdown and numbdown and Hollywood doesn't really exist, just a lark for some numbskulls (not all!) who think guts n' gore are their way of expressing themselves. )


----------



## svalbard (Jan 10, 2017)

So are you saying censorship is a good thing? I remember when the Life of Brian was banned in Ireland and A Clockwork Orange. I much rather have the decision myself to watch something and switch off if I do not like it.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 10, 2017)

There is a rating system in the USA.  Too much gore and violence will earn it a MA rating.  This is mostly for parental benefit. 

Unfortunately, audiences don't care as much for stories anymore.  They're focused on special effects, gore and violence.

@svalbard has it right.  We should be able to choose for ourselves.  That said, I must say I found no redeeming value to "A Clockwork Orange".


----------



## WilliamDavey627 (Jan 10, 2017)

Noadays however I feel that certain bodies aren't prone to censorship, but there's more people who like to kick up a fuss about things they find offensive


----------



## RX-79G (Jan 10, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Nevertheless, is there no such censorship in the US that monitors excessive violence & gore in TV shows? Can TV studios keep pushing the boundaries of good taste? How does it work over there? Why can't the usual networks (NBC, ABC etc) push those very same boundaries? Or is it down to advertising and/or syndication?


The line is between open broadcasting (antenna) and paid subscription service. The Federal Communication Commission controls the open resource of radiowave communication, and sets standards of what can be transmitted and on what frequencies.

What you pay for to be delivered to you personally via encryption or cable is not the government's business (unless it is something like snuff or child porn). It is little different than a phone call or getting a DVD in the mail.


I think it is funny how often people refer to the government "allowing" this or that. We don't live in East Germany.


As far as depictions of violence go, I think the brutal and messy type offered by people like Tarrantino glorify violence much less than the nearly bloodless shootouts of "nice" police shows. Violence should be disgusting.


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 18, 2017)

svalbard said:


> So are you saying censorship is a good thing? I remember when the Life of Brian was banned in Ireland and A Clockwork Orange. I much rather have the decision myself to watch something and switch off if I do not like it.



There is a town I can see from my bedroom windows, about three miles away.
The council there made the national press 'back in the day' by banning The Life of Brian.
 The reason they had their fifteen minutes of fame? ...The town has no cinema!


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm not pro-censorship, but when A Clockwork Orange came out, it was rated R.  Insane!  It should have had an X rating, with a mandatory warning about the level of violence!


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 18, 2017)

Watched Clockwork Orange again about a year ago and what seemed, in early seventies, mega violence in the fight scenes, now looks very stylistic and over choreagraphed. I suppose nowadays there would be a bit of CGI but then they had to act it


----------

